

Moral Greyzones - yewweitan
http://scrivle.com/2010/08/02/moral-greyzones/

======
orangewarp
Two types of people: _those who are willing to cross that line, and those who
are brave enough to call the exception and dive into the moral greyzone when
the need calls for it._

I have trouble with the statement of this article. I'm not perfect. Through my
experience, I've had times when I've blundered into that gray-zone, I've had
times when I declined to cross that line. In the end, I think I've been pretty
successful in my endeavors but the more experience I have the more I realize
how many different paths there are to reach an end. And in hindsight, I'm most
proud of getting things done by putting in that extra effort to think of a way
to achieve something without undermining integrity. We're human so I think
we've all had this experience but I think I'm mature enough now to have the
patience and understanding that solid values coupled with work ethic can trump
a lot more problems than a lot of people think.

That said, I can understand the author's argument if what he means is that
moral gray-zone of not right vs. wrong, but right vs. right decisions. Now
that is a tough one. :-)

